# Picked up a new piece of artwork...



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 5, 2018)

A little custom Masonic artwork today.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jul 5, 2018)

Sweet....I love it Brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Jul 6, 2018)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> A little custom Masonic artwork today.
> View attachment 6294



Nice!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2018)

Very Nice!!! I plan on getting a Masonic tattoo one day.


----------



## rpbrown (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice. Who is your artist? I am looking for someone close and G.P is next door. I live in Irving


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 6, 2018)

rpbrown said:


> Nice. Who is your artist? I am looking for someone close and G.P is next door. I live in Irving



This one is from OutKast Tattoo in Arlington. A friend and fellow SGP high school alumni did the work, Keith Wells.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 6, 2018)

It is a complete custom piece, minus the key images. I let the artist have full control over the finished product. All I saw prior was the outlines. I think he did an awesome job.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 6, 2018)

So nice but what about when you get your 33rd? Would you be able to update it?

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 6, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> So nice but what about when you get your 33rd? Would you be able to update it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Well my Brother, I will have to cross that bridge when, if ever, that occurs. Since that is an honorary degree, I’m not counting my chickens. There are many, many more worthy men than myself of that honor and distinction.


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 6, 2018)

You will get there. You have the right outlook plus your knowledge and experience. Keep traveling eastward.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> You will get there. You have the right outlook plus your knowledge and experience. Keep traveling eastward.


Kind words Brother. You seem like a very nice fellow...the kind that well represents Freemasonry


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks. I try. I am old enough to remember that you don't play with God.  Live the life you took the oath to live.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 6, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 6, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> Live the life you took the oath to live.


This year our Grand Master's motto is "Be the men that we professed to be when we knelt at that alter".


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 7, 2018)

Bro. David F. Hill said:


> You will get there. You have the right outlook plus your knowledge and experience. Keep traveling eastward.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Thank you Brother Hill. You are very kind.

Look always to the East!


----------



## Schuetz (Jul 15, 2018)

As an artist specializing in this kind of style, I'm impressed by both the quality of the tattoo itself and secondly, as a Mason, by the sheer commitment to so many different factions of the craft.

Quentin E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 16, 2018)

Schuetz said:


> As an artist specializing in this kind of style, I'm impressed by both the quality of the tattoo itself and secondly, as a Mason, by the sheer commitment to so many different factions of the craft.
> 
> Quentin E. L. Schuetz, M.M.
> Shekinah Lodge No. 241 • IL



Thank you Brother!


----------



## Matt L (Jul 17, 2018)

Beautiful work Brother.  I will have a Masonic tattoo someday.  Not to hijack the thread, but I have my own tattoo story;

My father was a WW2 sailor, no tattoos.  My father in-law was also a WW2 sailor, covered from just below his neck line.  My mother hated tattoos.  When I was in the Marine Corps, I got an EGA on my left bicep, high enough you could not see it with a short sleeve shirt.  When we got back from Beirut my unit got our unit insignia on our right bicep, which couldn't be seen in uniform.  Anytime I was home, I always covered them, so mom couldn't see them.  

Fast forward 25 years later, my wife was taking pictures of me and the kids, I was wearing a tank top.  Pictures were sent to my mom.  A few days later, mom calls and chews my butt and tells me how disappointed she is with my tattoos and hangs up.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 17, 2018)

Matt L said:


> My mother hated tattoos. When I was in the Marine Corps, I got an EGA on my left bicep, high enough you could not see it with a short sleeve shirt. When we got back from Beirut my unit got our unit insignia on our right bicep, which couldn't be seen in uniform. Anytime I was home, I always covered them, so mom couldn't see them.
> 
> Fast forward 25 years later, my wife was taking pictures of me and the kids, I was wearing a tank top. Pictures were sent to my mom. A few days later, mom calls and chews my butt and tells me how disappointed she is with my tattoos and hangs up.


LOL!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 17, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Beautiful work Brother.  I will have a Masonic tattoo someday.  Not to hijack the thread, but I have my own tattoo story;
> 
> My father was a WW2 sailor, no tattoos.  My father in-law was also a WW2 sailor, covered from just below his neck line.  My mother hated tattoos.  When I was in the Marine Corps, I got an EGA on my left bicep, high enough you could not see it with a short sleeve shirt.  When we got back from Beirut my unit got our unit insignia on our right bicep, which couldn't be seen in uniform.  Anytime I was home, I always covered them, so mom couldn't see them.
> 
> Fast forward 25 years later, my wife was taking pictures of me and the kids, I was wearing a tank top.  Pictures were sent to my mom.  A few days later, mom calls and chews my butt and tells me how disappointed she is with my tattoos and hangs up.



That’s a funny story!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jul 21, 2018)

My first wife hated it when I got my first tattoo without telling her....
So I went and got a second....LOL


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 22, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> My first wife hated it when I got my first tattoo without telling her....
> So I went and got a second....LOL



That’s the spirit!

For me it’s the opposite... If I get one she needs one and vice versa.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 27, 2018)

Thomas Stright said:


> My first wife hated it when I got my first tattoo without telling her....
> So I went and got a second.


Lol!


Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> For me it’s the opposite... If I get one she needs one and vice versa.


That's cool!


----------

